# GT # 23 Los Angeles Clippers (9-13) @ Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) [12/16]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum



The Los Angeles Clippers




































[PG] B. Knight [SG] C. Mobley [SF] C. Maggette [PF] T. Thomas [C] C. Kaman




Team Leaders:​Lakers:​ Clippers:​*Kobe Bryant 27.0​Scoring​Chris Kaman 18.6​ *
*Rebounds Andrew Bynum 10.1​Rebounds​Rebounds Chris Kaman 13.8​*
*Assists Kobe Bryant 5.0​Assists:​Assists Brevin Knight 4.7​ *
*Blocks Andrew Bynum 1.9​Blocks:​Blocks Chris Kaman 2.8​*
*Steals Kobe Bryant 2.1​Steals:​Steals Brevin Knight 1.3​*
*Andrew Bynum 58.6%​FG percentage:​Chris Kaman 50.2%​*
*Jordan Farmar 43.6​3PT%​Cuttino Mobley 38.2​*

















































































​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

Looking more and more like Kobe wont be playing today. If thats the case, then it really comes down mainly to Kaman VS Bynum for match up. Kaman is balling like a beast right now and he is going to go at Bynum all night. Bynum needs to play the defense he did vs Howard and the Lakers will need to get Bynum going early in the possible absence of Bryant.

I'd like to see why line up Phil will go with if Kobe isn't playing. I guess he'd start Trevor? Or Sasha? Either way, Mobley is going to have fun tonight if we don't have someone quick guard him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3156813


> Kobe Bryant will be a game-time decision on Sunday for the Los Angeles Lakers' home game against the cross-town Clippers, the Los Angeles Times reports.
> 
> The paper Saturday said Bryant could miss his first game of the year with what the team classified as a strained left groin. The All-Star picked up the injury late in the Lakers' 108-106 loss Friday against Golden State, and hobbled noticeably during the closing stages.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

That pic of Bynum dunking is freaking sweet!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

I hope Kobe doesn't play. He plays the same way whether he's injured or not so I'm guessing we'll see another 8-25 game if he plays injured.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

kobe will play..he's ego is too big for that. he doesnt want people to realize that his time is up and bynum is now the future and he will have far more impact than kobe did the past 3 years,


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

As much as I want the Lakers to win, I'm hoping Kobe won't play tonight even more. The reason is simple; NBA Fantasy. Leadin 5-4 against my opponent, TOs and 3's are still not decided (68 vs 69 for me, 21 treys vs 20 for him). Roy for him, Kobe for me. I have a feeling that Kobe will cost me the TOs and will have another 0/6 from downtown, so for the sake of my W/L record, bench him, Phil! 

Trying to jinx everything there is to jinx so don't take me too seriously, guys. Go Lakers!

peace


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*



Pinball said:


> *I hope Kobe doesn't play*. He plays the same way whether he's injured or not so I'm guessing we'll see another 8-25 game if he plays injured.


**** you....



aznzen said:


> kobe will play*..he's ego is too big for that. he doesnt want people to realize that his time is up and bynum is now the future and he will have far more impact than kobe did* the past 3 years,


....and **** you. Who's next?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Edited the topic title. You had it listed as Lakers @ Warriors.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Edited the topic title. You had it listed as Lakers @ Warriors.


It was 4 in the morning for gods sakes, I'm just a man! :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll be back later for the game. I need to spend a few hours at the bookstore studying before the game. So I might miss a few quarters. I'll be back later.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*



Pinball said:


> I hope Kobe doesn't play. He plays the same way whether he's injured or not so I'm guessing we'll see another 8-25 game if he plays injured.



:lol:

I have to admit, that's pretty funny.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Any news on Kobe yet in regards to whether or not he's playing tonight?

Lakers better win, with or without Kobe. We're playing a bad Clippers team.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*



The One said:


> **** you....
> 
> 
> ....and **** you. Who's next?


very volatile fan. true sign of a homer and uneducated fan.

its xmas time. get off kobe's you know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's not volatile. He put a happy face.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*



aznzen said:


> very volatile fan. true sign of a homer and uneducated fan.
> 
> its xmas time. get off kobe's you know.


Kobe hater.. First sign.. No sense of humor.

He was joking, grow up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT # 23 Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Golden State Warriors (9-13) [12/16]*

Kobe is "going to give it a shot"


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Any updates here guys? Is Kobe playing?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes.. i just posted that


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Man, I wish someone can tell me if Kobe is playing right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So far Kobe and Bynum only two playing any defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Man, I wish someone can tell me if Kobe is playing right now.


I hope you're not being serious. 

*KOBE IS PLAYING*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, didnt know kaman was doing that well.. i want bynum to outplay him now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kaman is defiantly going strong at Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bynum blocks kaman and scores!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum looking good so far.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What a move by bynum!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice dunk drew


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks good right now. But he isnt jumping very high.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh.. Beware.. Palmer is a ref tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is returning...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

come on kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So they finally give Bynum the ball.. And he is 20 feet from the basket... WTF>


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder if bynum says get me the ball during timeouts...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Clippers have to be playing the worst defense I've seen of any team this season right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is not letting Kaman get started.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Radman kind of looks like an troll.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe took half of the teams shots in the first quarter.... That's not how you get the team going. It's not like the team is sucking out there... 

He at least went 50 percent.. But still..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

what the hell is that ring/hoop thing kobe has? something for his groin?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

He should have game the ball to bynum on that last play. Bynum was pissed too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great entrance for Mihm


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh crap, a Mihm sighting..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was very Kwame like by Mihm there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You got to love Trevors intelligence on the defensive end. He plays really smart.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Move Ariza!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Mihm on Kaman.... Just backs him up and scores while getting the foul. As if Mihm wasn't even there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAH but they give the ball to Mihm to post up! AHAHHAHAHAHAHH what a irony. 

As I type Kaman scores again on Mihm.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor should get an assists on that shot by Dan.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Palmer is such a turd. How she got a job reffing is beyond me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. We go to Bynum and he scores.. Novel concept.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clippers got robbed on that foul. I didnt see anyone near him foul him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is a monster.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fuccccc.........


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

5 blocks by Bynum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5 blocks for bynum!

wtf was that kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Ball Movement, nice hustle Kobe


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How can people possibly fall for the Kobe head fake every single night...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why do people bite on that? EVERYONE knows he does that. Holy Crap


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

EXACTLY... its not even a different variation. It's the same damn thing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

O man... I was ready to **** my pants.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i see how clipper fans feel.. dunleavy is not a good coach.

btw, norm nixon is one of the worst sports commentator guys ever. i dont think he understandsd basketball any more than the people here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God Bynum is a beast... looks like we have another in the long line of Laker big men.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, Norm sucks. But what can you do?

By the way, if this game shows that at least off the bench why we need Kwame.. I don't know what else would.

Kaman goes 2-9 vs Bynum, with 3 rebounds. Mihm comes in, and eventually Kaman to. Then Kaman OWNS Mihm in boards and scoring.

I mean Kaman looked like he was by himself when Mihm was out there... It was pathetic.. At least Kwame would make Kaman work for some of those baskets..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, what happened to jack haley? i kinda hated him, but he was much better than norm.

lol, wow, norm is so bad that STU has to give a halftime commentary.. he can't hold his own.

but yeah, chris doesn't look too good out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Look at Stu.. He doesnt want to just come out and say Mihm sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> btw, what happened to jack haley? i kinda hated him, but he was much better than norm.
> 
> lol, wow, norm is so bad that STU has to give a halftime commentary.. he can't hold his own.




isn't jack coaching or something like that? He got offered a good job and took it. I thought it was something along the lines of coaching, assist, or something like that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> *btw, what happened to jack haley? i kinda hated him, but he was much better than norm.*
> 
> lol, wow, norm is so bad that STU has to give a halftime commentary.. he can't hold his own.


That is saying alot...  

They are/were both horrendous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> God Bynum is a beast... looks like we have another in the long line of Laker big men.


True.. And what is even more scary is that he just turned 20... I mean he has so many years (if injuries dont come in) to even get better than this... I think people have always seriously underestimated him. And even though Bynum gets no respect now, he will be getting it soon rather anyone wants it or not.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, norm is kinda entertaining. did you guys see him pause before? there was silence for a good 5 seconds, because he didn't have anything to say.. hahahaha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And to seriously think, we were "about" to deal bynum and odom to Indiana.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Haley was just super annoying.

And when he said he had insight and knoweldge into the Divac/Boozer trade saying it was done. That was it!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Norm looks like he smokes bud.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How the...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice shot Lamar.... not!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is this Lukes first good game of the season?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That Lamar pullup is exactly what I am talking about. He sees Bynum in the post, hesitates to pass to him and then does a step back jumper over Davis that misses.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is this Lukes first good game of the season?


SHHHHH.... dont jinx it!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why in the world did Lamar shoot that... when Bynum was calling for it down in the post, and probably would've scored.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So...it's about time that Lamar Odom stops taking shots outside of 12ft...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynums gotten two touches so far. Sad.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> How can people possibly fall for the Kobe head fake every single night...


ooh, the spurs sure dont..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh Bynum with a beastly dunk. Could have gotten a tech though, but it was nice anyway.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus.. If anyone doesn't think Bynum is as strong as some of the top centers in the NBA.. They are stupid.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Lakers should at any cost keep Bynum and Farmar. That's the future right there. Chemistry definitely exists between those two.


Coming from a Howard fan, I must say im impress with this kid. Wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree with the call. It wasn't intentional, but it was a dangerous foul.

Although at the same time, if they call that.. Why not call the foul where Ronny was nearly took out during GS?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How was that not a foul?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh no.. Mihms back.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

And they fall for the fake again... lol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Again... Kobe and that head fake. I wish there was a counter somewhere how many people do that.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha these Clippers keeps falling for Kobe's pump fake.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Man this would be a great defensive team if we could get a PF like Dalembert...

how do we get Dalembert 

C-Bynum
PF-Dalembert
Sf-Ariza
Sg-kobe
pg-farmer/java


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Was that Kobe yelling at Phil just now? Or was I seeing things..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

holy **** are you kidding me?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> holy **** are you kidding me?


:lol:

That was ****ed up..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

that was the most unreal halfcourt shot I remember seeing.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Great hustle by Ariza, Maggette just got lucky. But boy what a shot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I could've swore that ball was off of Maggette, that rolled into the backcourt.

Nice shot anyways though.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> that was the most unreal halfcourt shot I remember seeing.


It looked like he was trying to pass a lob there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Here comes the Kobe fourth quarter show. Good or bad shots, he will take them.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate to say Sasha hasn't been bad this season so far. 

I feel dirty now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers should feed the ball to Bynum, and just run the offense through him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

lol I like how they are poking fun at Sasha


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol joel and stu mocking sasha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAH the pass off Mihm's shoulder. AHAHAHHA


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I hate to say Sasha hasn't been bad this season so far.
> 
> I feel dirty now.


He's a very scrappy defender and stays on the ball well with his effort. This year it seems like he finally has a little confidence in his jump shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a cool move by Kobe. Let the little machine shoot the tech.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Sasha really sucks, and the Clippers suck too, but why cant he play like this when the Lakers really need hiM?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That turn around fade away was pretty darn sick by Kobe.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, im going to bed now.. 14-9. im still bitter though, it should be 15-8.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kaman is a beast. The clips should be fun to watch when brand comes back... or maybe they will find Brand expendable and we can nab Brand


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> well, im going to bed now.. 14-9. im still bitter though, it should be 15-8.



True.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Kaman is a beast. The clips should be fun to watch when brand comes back... or maybe they will find Brand expendable and we can nab Brand


I agree. Kaman is a monster.

I think Andrew got the best of him tonight, considering the majority of rebounds and points came vs Mihm.

But either way, Kaman is having an all star season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BAHAHA... sasha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good win. We needed it after the bull**** game the other night.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

20 pt game, come on phil, put critt in


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rofl


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I agree. Kaman is a monster.
> 
> I think Andrew got the best of him tonight, considering the majority of rebounds and points came vs Mihm.
> 
> But either way, Kaman is having an all star season.


Kaman is solidly in place as the third best center in the league right now. The guy is a relentless caveman. Kaman is going to compete with Dwight for having the most 20/20 games this year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

One of the great things I like about our team this year is we show no mercy. We extend 10 pt leads to 15 and 15 pts leads to twenty.

The past two years, the Lakers would have let the clips come back within six points by now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha is insane


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha kicks ***.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Kaman is solidly in place as the third best center in the league right now. The guy is a relentless caveman. Kaman is going to compete with Dwight for having the most 20/20 games this year.


I agree.

Although I don't think Bynum is that far behind. If Bynum got the kind of touches Howard and Caveman gets, he'd have at least 20/13 a night with better than 50 percent shooting.

Unfortunately he is completely neglected in the second half of games for the most part this entire season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Want Tacos! We Want Tacos!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got home. Hell yes! Looks like Kobe and Bynum with very strong games. Kaman 6-19 FG. Was it Bynum's defense? I see 6 blocks! Luke perfect from the field? What the hell is going on here? Trade Odom for a defensive minded big, even if it is a drop off in talent. Bynum can pick up the lost offense(not much). Let the young players grow a bit and I think things would be set. I love a good **** kicking of the Clippers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im sure they Lakers play with extra fire to beat the Clippers asses like they did tonight but im hoping they (Sasha) can play like this against the next 3 opponents i dont see why they cant win these next 3 as WElll


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dude... Sasha even speaking GOOD english? What a night!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha deserves some praise tonight. His defense was excellent, and his offense was smart. He took good shots, and made them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tied for fifth in the West.  Not bad for being 9-8 a short while ago.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Just got home. Hell yes! Looks like Kobe and Bynum with very strong games. Kaman 6-19 FG. Was it Bynum's defense? I see 6 blocks! Luke perfect from the field? What the hell is going on here? Trade Odom for a defensive minded big, even if it is a drop off in talent. Bynum can pick up the lost offense(not much). Let the young players grow a bit and I think things would be set. I love a good **** kicking of the Clippers.



No. Bynum played Kaman very well. In fact to start the game he went 0 of 7 vs Bynum. I think what 4 of Bynums 6 blocks were on Kaman as well.

The majority of Kaman's points and rebounds came when he was up against Chris Mihm. Literally Mihm looked like a total gimp out there when he tried to do anything vs Kaman. 

Kaman was only 6 of 19, and had 8 more minutes of game time than Bynum. And those 8 minutes were solely against Mihm who he basically bent over and raped. 

Bynum was 7 of 9, 9 rebounds (would have been more if it wasn't for all the distance jump shooting turning into long rebounds), and 6 blocks. His defense alone forced Kaman to alter almost all his shot attempts, and most of which didn't look pretty.

I think Bynum can walk away from this game with the mindset he got the best of Kaman tonight. Even if the stats don't show it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Dude... Sasha even speaking GOOD english? What a night!


I know.. He even supported the fan in the quest for free tacos. He's my hero.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win fellas. Bynun looked absolutety beastly at points tonight and Luke finally showed up. Sasha looked nice out there as well. Always happy to see the Lakers throttle the Clippers. Now we need to start a win streak. The enxt five are vrey winnable games and were gonna need those wins because we have the Suns, the Jazz and the Celtics at the end of this months.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Andrew 

Bynum


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo andrew had a slightly better game... 

chris shot 6/19, had no blocks, but 16 rebounds

andrew shot 7-9, had 6 blocks, 9 boards

if kaman shot better, he'd have the better game.. but andrew took 10 fewer shots and had 6 blocks..

mike dunleavy is a bad coach, he didn't even exploit kobe in the first half or make any adjustments. he's a bad coach.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm giving player of the game to Luke, because we may never see that from him again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I'm giving player of the game to Luke, because we may never see that from him again.


great idea


----------

